#   ,    .

## xman

,  .
          .
    :
: 1.     . ( . ).
2.    . (  . ).

             " .    "
  ,   " "  :   .
         ,      ?.

,         ,   ,      6%    .        .
            ,        ?

                ?

        -?

----------

> 


  .



> ?


,     -.




> 






> -

----------


## .

1.          .        ?
2.        6% (),    15% (-)      3 . 
3.       ,     ,  **  -    ,     . , ,      .     ,     .          ,    .
   ,     ,    , ,  - .

----------


## xman

.




> .





> ,     -.


..                 ..  (   ),     ,            (        ),          ,    ?
       ..    ,   ?




> 2.        6% (),    15% (-)      3 .


,    . -  !   -   .

----------

> ..  (   ),     ,


    ,   , , ,  ,   -  .





> ..


    ?

----------


## .

> ..  (   ),


    .       .    ,      (      ),        . , ,    .
       ,        ,     .         .

----------


## xman

,  -   .  :Frown: 




> .       .    ,


 ?!          ,             .




> ,   , , ,  ,   -  .


  :Embarrassment: , **             ,        (),          ,      :        1  () ,     ?    ?

----------

> (),


  ,              ,    .        ,      .




> ,             .


   ,      .     .

----------


## Cooler

> ,             .


  .

    ,      .    -  26.3,  .

    .

      - ** , ,  -      -  ""  **.

      2-3   .

----------


## xman

> .


. .



> 


    ,   ?

   ,          ,  -   -.

----------


## Larky

*xman*,  ,        -         ...   ,        ,  -   ,   ,        032400 6 - 032406 9,      ...

----------

> ,   ?


, :
http://217.106.225.25/html/sites/www...23.1/531kz.rtf

----------

:
http://www.r23.gnivc.ru/cons.php?id=51120&topic=Inet23

----------

:
    -   

 30  2006 . N 03-11-04/3/45


:         .       . 90%      ..   .

 . 346.26      (      )   .      . 346.27     " ,   ".

  :       (     )                 ?


:    -                          .

    346.26     ( - )            ,  ,   .

 346.27      -   ,    (   ),           010000 " ".

  ,    ,     "  "      002-93,      28  1993 . N 163.

  ,        ,        ( ),             .






 ..

----------


## Cooler

> , :
> http://217.106.225.25/html/sites/www...23.1/531kz.rtf


 **, , ,     (      ),       **     02.09.05  72.

        , ,  2006 .       :  - ,   - ?  :Wink:

----------

> , , ,     (      ),            02.09.05  72.


,  :Frown: 

  :
http://delo.yuga.ru/nalogs/special/e....shtml?id=1770

----------

,     :
http://www.yugbiznes.com/cont/envd/krasnodar.doc

----------


## Cooler

> ,     :


 .  :yes: 

         .  :Smilie:

----------

> .


.  .  :Smilie:

----------

> ,    .


     .      ,          ,    "".     ""?     ,  6%    15%    .

----------


## .

**, -     ,        .

----------


## xman

,    ,      .
       :
52.74 -       , 
   .
52.48.3 -     ,     .

-  -    , -      . 




> , -     ,        .


52.74 -   ...  -     ,      . (    ).

----------

> ,


"    , , "  004-93

  ,   .
  :
http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...2EE611B205E930

----------

> -


   ,    .

----------


## Andyko

> 


  :  ...


> 01:08


 :Hmm:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Cooler

:         ,    .

----------

> 


...   :Embarrassment: 




> 


     ...

http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...div=LAW;mb=LAW

----------

, ,     ?
52.74   ? 
74.84   ?
93.05   ?
      .

----------


## .

** ,        .        .   *Cooler*     .

----------

. 346.26     ( - )            ,  ,   .  346.27      -   ,    (   ),           010000 " ".   ,    ,     "  "      002-93,      28.06.1993 N 163.  , ,       ,        ( ),             .         30.01.2006  03-11-04/3/45

    ?

----------

,    .
    ?
 ,      :  ,        
http://www.sakhalin.su/sakhalinstat/klassif/prob.php
    ,  58  	    
        52.74

 .

----------

:     -   ,  90%       .      ,     .
                  ?

:


 30  2006 . N 03-11-04/3/45

   -                         .
   . 346.26     ( - )            ,  ,   .
 346.27      -   ,    (   ),           010000 " ".
  ,    ,     "  "      002-93,      28.06.1993 N 163.
 , ,       ,        ( ),             .



 - 
..
30.01.2006

----------

> 52.74


    .   . ,   .

----------

> .   . ,   .


            . 
    ?,         ,    ?

----------


## kotenokn

,    :Smilie: ).        ??

----------

> ,    ?


 ,         " "  .   -    .   -     .
   -  .

----------

,        
74.84  93.05,       !          ,      ,    .
      ,                      .      .  :Cool:

----------

** , 
1.   **  .
032400 -   
    -   " ",     
2.      ,   ,       .        , .

----------

,           ,   .
      ?

----------

> 


,    ,  .      .


> 


      ?  ? 



> ?


    ?       .

----------


## .

> ?


 ,      . ,        .

----------

> ,


-  .     - **     ,  -   .    .

----------


## .

**,     .     ,   ,  .

----------

,    ,       .
    74.84  93.05  ,   3    ,   ,         .         ,                  .
                  .

----------

> .


     ,  -   . 
     ,  -   (       ).

----------

.       :Wow:

----------


## .

,        ?

----------

> 


      ,     5-       ?

----------

, , .     .

----------


## .

> .


      .    ,   .     .   ,        .

----------


## Na28ta

, ,        ?

 ,      , ..   .   .     ,    -.          .       .    ,            .      .  ? .

----------


## .

.        28          .

----------


## Na28ta

, *.*.   :              ?

----------


## .

.        , , ... , ..

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------


## Romashk

!      -   .
    93.05 -      74.84 -   .   .   -   ? ,       93.02.   ?

----------


## .

.         .   ,  .     ,  .

----------


## Romashk

93.02 -

----------

*Romashk*,    -       ,    .

.346.27 :
  -  ,    (       ,      ), *    ;*

----------


## Avsel

(-),  2 :
 ( ) -      (15%)
  - . 
1.    ,   194,5..        96,2..  -         51 ..         51 .  194,5-96,2=98,3.?
2.     .           .       ,     ?
3.     -    ,           ?            ?
:           (+),   ,   .

----------


## irgacis

:             .
        .
     ....      .       ?      ?    ?

----------


## .

,  .      .       ,

----------


## irgacis

.           ....    ...               .     .  4230.          ,     .     ....     :Confused:

----------


## .

> .  4230


   ,       .



> 


    . 



> ...


      .      ,    -.
,       ?

----------


## irgacis

:            .    ?
  :      ,    ?      ?

----------

> .    ?


.

----------


## irgacis

?    ?    ?      ?  ,   .
      ....   ?
     ,          ....   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

(..  ),    .

----------

> ?


  (, ,    )



> ,          ....


  ,   .    .

----------


## irgacis

> (..  ),    .


    .

----------


## irgacis

> (, ,    )
> 
>   ,   .    .


               ?
     40801 ?
       - ?

----------

> 


...  ?       .            .      -   .

----------


## irgacis

> ...  ?       .            .      -   .


        (   )   .

     ...
       ?

----------


## .

> 40801


 40802

----------

> - ?


1.   ,    ,   - +/  ,   -  (/  ,      )

2.   ,         ,      -   /.

----------

> ?


,  ,    ...     :Smilie:

----------

? 6%  15%

----------


## irgacis

> ? 6%  15%


6%

----------

,     -    .    ,   ""   .  -   .

----------


## irgacis

(     ...  :Embarrassment:  )       ?  ?        ?

----------

> ?

----------


## irgacis

!!!!!! ::flirt::  

           ?           .

----------

> ?


,  .            .  - ,        .

----------


## irgacis

!

----------


## annushka83

!         ,   .         ,     !   !

----------


## .

*annushka83*,   ,

----------


## natcher

!
    ,    .  , , ,   . :
1.  ( ), ,  2 . (   ),    ,  .       .
2.   , .   (), -   ,       . -5-7 .,    , ,  , , , .    .         . 
???

----------


## .

1. 
2.   ,

----------


## annushka83

? .               ?

----------


## natcher

.2 -     ,   3-.   "-2400"  !!.

----------


## natcher

> ? .               ?


  ,   .        ?   -        .      .

----------


## komcat

> ,   .


 " "    .

----------


## komcat

> ? .               ?


       "" (   ),   " " (  ).          .   .      ,        .

----------


## irgacis

:Embarrassment: .     6%,      ,  ? ...  ...  ....

----------


## .



----------


## vendsasha

! ,,,    !       !  ,        !                ?

----------


## .

.    ,      ,

----------


## vendsasha

> .    ,      ,


       !      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## kerogi

! ,  "":
   ,      ,    .       46     ,          "" ? 
 :          ,     .           ( ,         ) ?
   ,            -      ?
    .

----------


## .



----------


## kerogi

.

----------

> ( ,         ) ?

----------


## .

> .

----------


## Mayflower

, !   ,       ,    ,      ,          -  - .        -   "",  -     , ,          ,     ,      :                   (      ,       ). " ,       -  , ?

----------

*Mayflower*,    -   .  .    - ,   ,   .... ?

----------


## Mayflower

?      ,    ? -,     :)      !

----------

> ?      ,    ?


.

----------


## Mayflower

?
"       ,  . 346.25.1  ,  ,  . 346.23  ,  ,     ,  .          ,      ."
   , , ?

----------


## .

.    ,  ,     .

----------


## kerogi

> 


 ,  ,     ?

----------

> ?

----------


## kerogi

> 


,   -  ?    :
        29  2004  N 95- "                   (  )      "   26.3                  *   ()  * . 

 ,   ,   ?

----------


## .

,     -        .   26.3  


> 2.              (    -  )        ,  ,  ()         -      :...
> 10)   ()   ;
> 11)   ()      , , ,    , ,   -,  ;


  ,          26.3.        


> ()   ;

----------


## kerogi

!!!

           ?

----------


## .



----------


## Malina_

!
(,  ,   )

    (  )        ?
(      ,     ,     3           -08.11.    , - ..)( )

----------


## .

,

----------


## Malina_

()
 .
  "" -    ,   .   ,   
    ,                        1,5 ..

----------


## kerogi

!
 :       (    -    ). 
     - ,    ,       ""?            ?

    .

----------


## .

.            . 
      ,    .

----------


## kerogi

- ,  ,   ? (,   ,         )

----------


## .



----------


## kerogi

,        ?

----------


## 00



----------


## 00

6% .     .    100   :Smilie:  ,             10      . ..     90 .     100 ? 
, ,  !

----------


## .

100.

----------


## 00

-     ?    ( )   90 !
 10  . -    ?

----------


## .

? ,  -  ,     ?

----------

,   :     - 100 .           (10 )     .

----------


## .

-  +  .

----------


## 00

?

----------


## .

,    .    .

----------


## 00

.   .

 4  5            ?

----------


## .

4 - ,  5 - .      .
     ,        .

----------


## 00

4 -  
5 -  .. ,     
6 , 7 -

----------


## .

,    5 .

----------


## 00

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/?cat=29

----------


## .

.    http://mvf.klerk.ru/usn/usn_menu.htm

----------


## 00



----------


## 00

. :   6% .     .    100   , 90 -   , 10 -    .  10    -     ?  -     - ?

----------


## Andyko

> 100  , 90 -   , 10 -    .


 ,  ,    ?

----------


## 00

,     ,           .
    6% ,      100 , 90 -   ,    10  ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,           .


   ?

----------


## 00



----------


## .

100 .   ? ,   ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 00

,    ,   -    (     ,      ).     .
      ,    ...
   10  -    ?

----------


## .

> 10  -


 ,   :Smilie:      .   -    ,    .

----------


## 00

-,   !

----------


## 00

,  6%
                 ? (50% )
      ,     1848   ,     4  ,  - -      ?

----------


## .

> 


 



> ,     1848   ,     4


  ,      .      ,    . , ,

----------


## Gennadii

!             . 
  -,   ,              .       .    , -                  ? -           ,           ?

----------


## .

> , -                  ?


 ,    .        .       (      -?),      .
     .

----------


## Nochka

(6%),   110 -      2007., ..        2007. (     2006    2007      ?)       300-00,           150-00 (      160-00) ? ; 
 120 -     , .. .      (), ?


 .

----------


## Gennadii

> ,    .        .       (      -?),      .


,     :       (   ),  ,     ? 
        ?
    " - " ?
.

----------


## .

> " - "


 .    -  ,  .

----------

> .    -  ,  .


  .    " "   ,   ? 
      ,      .

----------


## .

,    ,      ,       . ,    2007 ,      2008. ,    2007 ,   .

----------


## Gennadii

> ,    ,      ,       . ,    2007 ,      2008. ,    2007 ,   .


  ,    :Frown: 

.,   .
         ,      ,(   )      --...

----------


## .

,     ,      ?

----------


## Gennadii

> ,     ,      ?


, .    6 ,       ()      ,   ,     ,      0,           .  ,    ,.,,            .                 . (    ,   )

----------


## .

*Gennadii*,      ,    ?

----------

> *Gennadii*,      ,    ?


,  ,  ...   ...

----------


## kerogi

,      ,      .            ( )  + ,   ?  :     ,      ,   1  (***)     ?
    .

----------


## kerogi

,       (    )              ?
   .

----------

.    6%,     . (    ()).     .  2007.   . ,     ,        .    ?   ?       .          . .

----------

.

----------


## .

.       .
,    ,    . ,    ? ? ?

----------

.      .

----------


## .

,  .     .   ?

----------

.

----------


## .

.  ?

----------

,    ,    2007    .
  ,   ,  .   ?

----------


## .

.        .

----------

,   (    ).     .            ()?

----------

- ,     ?

----------


## .

.  ,      ,      2007  .      ?
,       ?    ?

----------

-  ..    ?

----------

, .       .  .    ./.  .    ..
     ?
  .      .

----------

,   .       .  .     .

----------

,  .          -    ?

----------


## .

,

----------

,    ,      ?        - ? ( )

----------


## .

?  , ,   ,        .

----------


## ENVY

, ,  1  2008   
    ,   4 .2007  ?
.

----------


## Feminka



----------


## .

> ,   4 .2007  ?


      4  2007?   ?      2007.

----------

, .     ,     .    1  2008         ? .

----------


## Andyko

,  .  ,   .

----------

,   ,   2007 .  ,  2008   ,  ,     ,          ,   / ,     ?        ? 12  13? ?
.

----------


## .

> ,   / ,     ?


 .          .  ,    ,   . 



> ? 12  13?


          ?     ?

----------

> .          .  ,    ,   .


        ,      ? 



> ? 12  13?





> ?     ?


 :Dezl:      ,          . :Dezl:         ,      .      ,    12-13%   . :Confused:

----------


## Andyko

> ,      ?


,    ,      .

----------


## .

> 12-13%   .


   .   18% ,      . -          :Frown:

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------

,  .   2       .    34           "  20.09.07"           .   . ,   200   350  .!!!(   5-)

----------


## Larik

http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1152016.htm

----------

!      .  , .

----------


## Larik

-

----------

, 
     2007.   15%.   2008.   , ..   .
   ,   2007     ,   1      ?    1      ?
 1     ,  .    ,    ,        ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

> 1





> 1      ?


,  .


> 1     ,  .


 ?


> ,    ,        ,       ?


  ?


> 


**,    -     , ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ,  .


  ,  ?



> ?


,     . .



> ?


 ,   ,   ,   . 



> , ?


.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

> ,  ?


 ...
  -    .346.12.   . 346.23.


> ,


   ?   .

----------

.    .                ("")      ?        45.4(  )      (45.41; 45.43; 45.44.2;
45.45)

----------


## Andyko



----------

.  . 016000       .       ..     016102(3)   ,    .       .   016219(4)  .       ?  ?

----------


## tat0707

. . /.  .    .,       ?  ,    (    ,   .,  )   ?          .      . (, )      ?

----------

.  . 016000       .      ..     016102(3)   ,    .       .   016219(4)  .       ?  ?

----------


## .

> 016102(3)   ,    .       .   016219(4)  .


   ?

----------


## .

*tat0707*,   !

----------


## Cooler

> ?


   ?         .

P.S.  , 016100 -    **,  016200 -   **.

 ?

----------


## .

**,          :Frown:

----------

, ,     .       ?      ? (    45.4   )

----------

,     . ,     .   .

----------


## .

> ?


 ?      ,    .

----------

Cooler 016200 -   .
 ,         ?        ,   .

----------


## .

> ,         ?        ,   .

----------

.    ,      ?

----------


## .

.119

----------


## ...=))

[QUOTE=;51350405]

           ...    71,40,20  -,      . ...
      -     ?????

----------

,  !  !    ( "")                 :


      (    ).
1.       ? 
2.     ?
   ,      ,       ,        ,        .
3.   ?    ? 
4.       ,        ?  
.
    ,        ,       .
5.     ?      ?

 !
      ,           (    )???

----------

1)       )
2) 100%   
3)     ?  ,   15000,       ,           ,         (               ,    . . )
          /.     ,    ,        ,      ,   .       .    ,     - ..
4)        .       ,   ,      1  2.        ,     -       ..
5)        ,  .

----------


## .

> 2) 100%


 ,   ,     ?



> ,  .


        ?

----------

!   2006 .: 15%. .   .     /     .       .  2006-2007      .        .  2008   ,    ,     .  ,        2008         ,            .       / ,   ? (.   ).

----------


## SergeiP

> 


-     "     "    :Smilie: 

  -      **,        "".

 -   ,    .

, **,  "  " -    .        ,     /      -       -  ** ,      .

----------

, SergeiP!     ,         ...,   ,   ?

----------


## .

,  .      ,         :Wink:

----------

!!  :Smilie:

----------

,       
  ""  ,       .  -  ,   ,

----------


## Ego

> ""


  ,

----------



----------


## 71

!      .     15%. 
1)    ,  .     ( 29.23.9-).       . ,     ,       .          .       .      ? 

2)       .        .       ,     .      ?  .

----------


## .

1.  ?    ,    -   
2.   .

----------


## 71

> .


   .    .

----------


## .

.

----------


## albina_81

!  6% ,    ,    .         ( 2005,2006,2007),       2008 .,         ,    .      .      ?      .   ,         ?  ,   :Frown:

----------


## .

,      ?     2005     ,      .   ?

----------


## albina_81

,  .      ,        ,     ,    .      ?

----------


## .

,     ,      .   .

----------


## albina_81

,          ,     ,       ?   ?

----------


## .

,  -     .   ,    .       . 
  -  
        ,   .      .        ,     ,

----------


## 71

*.*    .

----------


## Uzoma

,   2008,  2009 ,      .     ,    .
 ,      ,   - ?

----------


## lenski

! , ! 
   2008 .    (     ,  , ),  1    (), .              :yes: ,           ,    ,      (   "    " 346.28     (  ), ,   ,      ,(   - ,    - ,      - (..   ).  ...                  ?

----------


## .

*lenski*,     .

----------

2008   .  1  2009    ,     29 ,      ,       ,     ( , ). ,   .
1-     1   (     -    ,  -    ).
2-      2008    ?
3-     ,     ?    ?

----------

-    ,

----------

1   ,    ?
2

----------

.   ,   .    ,   .
 1          .     ,    .
    1   ?     ...   ,          (  - ),     ?

----------

> 


  ,

----------

-?

----------

?

----------


## NikName

!
    ?

----------

:Wink: 



>

----------


## lenski

. !          ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## lenski

,     .             ?
1.  (  )     -,   . 
    , -   . (   ,     ,      )
2.    ?     .  -   ,  ?

----------


## .

1.    .     
2.     -

----------


## sergejkov

:  ,       (),   .     -         .     --        ?       .       ?
     .

----------


## Ego

?

----------


## sergejkov

Ego,   .          ?   ,     . 3  . .

----------


## Ego

>

----------


## sergejkov

Ego,  .
 !

----------


## 2zemka

, ,      ()      (     ),            ?

----------


## .

? ?   ,   ?

----------


## 2zemka

> ? ?   ,   ?


,   ,      :yes:

----------


## .

.

----------


## 2zemka

*.*,

----------

!   ,-

----------

!

----------


## Ego

?  ?

----------


## .

-  ,

----------


## an-va

,          ,   1 .  .   ,       ,     ,        .        ,         .         ,    ,      .

----------


## 2zemka

> ,          ,   1 .  .   ,       ,     ,        .


     ?     - ,      ?

----------


## .

*2zemka*,    , ,   ,      .     .         :Frown:

----------

,        ,  ,       ?    26 ,  ,   ?   492         , ,    ,     .
 -    .    ,  "  -  ,     (     ,      )     -".
  ?  )      !   :Frown:

----------


## tinkaer

,

----------

> -


 -

----------

2   ?

----------


## tinkaer

3

----------

-

----------


## tinkaer

** ,  -        ,   .       :yes:

----------

)) 
,       346.27         -.       ,      ( 492-505). ,       ,        .   492         , ,    ,

----------


## tinkaer

.

----------

))

----------


## tinkaer

,    ?

----------

?

----------

,        6%,   15% ?    -    ?

----------

6   15

----------


## tinkaer

.

----------



----------

> 6   15


 6  15     6

----------

** ,     .      . ,          ,    .



> 6  15     6


    6  :Smilie:

----------


## d27061961

()   .    ?

----------

!   ,   ,    - .   , ..  -,            .

----------


## efreytor

*d27061961*,

----------


## Feminka

> 


?

----------


## efreytor

*Feminka*,   #293


> d27061961,

----------


## Feminka

,    :Smilie:

----------


## tinkaer

> !   ,   ,    - .   , ..  -,            .


, ,   ,          .

----------


## .

> ()   .    ?

----------

> , ,   ,          .


        ? :Frown:

----------


## .

-    -  ,    -    ,     .      .

----------


## icebaby_07

!         ,      ,     ,   ,         ,       ,  .  )   (icebaby_07@mail.ru)

----------


## efreytor

*icebaby_07*,      ?  ......

----------


## icebaby_07

52.46.73

----------


## efreytor

*icebaby_07*,      ?         :Big Grin:

----------


## icebaby_07



----------


## efreytor

*icebaby_07*,    


> 


 


> 


?

----------


## icebaby_07

,  ,        ,     ,     ,        .

----------


## efreytor

*icebaby_07*,            .... ..

----------

!

----------

> -    -  ,    -    ,     .      .


 ! !

----------


## efreytor

....      ()     ...      ....

----------


## Zegna

.

     ,           26%,   12,5%, .       ,   . 
    ,   . 24        ,  .  
  12,5  26% ?    ?

.

----------


## .

*Zegna*,      .       ?  -  ,     26% .

----------


## Zegna

> *Zegna*,      .       ?  -  ,     26% .


 .
       ? 
     ,    ?

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## Gennady

> ,  ,


              .  
        ,     .        () .
           ,  -    .         .

----------


## Zegna

> 


.. 14% ??
-  . 
 .

----------


## icebaby_07

> .  
>         ,     .        () .
>            ,  -    .         .



    :   ,             ,            . 
      ,           .

----------


## lenski

, , ,        . . , . , - .  .

----------


## Andyko

http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

----------


## lenski

Andyko,  .

----------


## tiger56

, .  .     -  ,  -  .             ?   -  ?

----------


## tinkaer



----------


## tiger56

!!!

----------


## djelli

, !!!    .     .       ?     ,     ?

----------


## .

,       26.3 ?      ,     ?        ,   80    :Frown: 



> 


    ,          .

----------


## Svetl@na

.   
-      -  , .       .-    .
1.       ,   .-   ?      .    -    1     ,   .  ,?       .?
2.      , ,     ,    ?
3.      -  .    . ?  ?

----------


## Andyko

1.   ,               ,    - ;
2.
3.

----------


## efreytor

> 1


...      ...   



> 3-     -  .    . ?






> 2


.  -                   ,        ( - )  .      ,         .

            ,      ,   ,       ?

.     346.26               ,      .

 346.27   ,     ,         ,        ,       002-93,      28.06.1993 N 163 ( - )    017000.

         ,      ,             .

  ( ),   ,      ,   ,       ,  ,        ()    .

  730       ,    ,      ()  ,        ,       .

         (  ) ,          ,   ,          ( 733  ).

    779               (      ),      .

            ( 702 - 729  )      ( 730 - 739  ),      779 - 782  ,         ( 783  ).

 ,        ()     ( )    ()         ,     26.3           ,    ()     , ,          .

     ()  (  )        ,      ,      ,       .

----------


## Svetl@na

> 1.   ,               ,    - ;


 ? :Redface: 



> 3.


 .-  ,  .   ,    ?  ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?

----------


## Feminka

> ?


  !!!

----------


## Svetl@na

> !!!


 ,      ,    ,   ,      .  - . -9000. 

   !

----------

.      52.12  .  .      52.4.     ., 
     ? 
  ,      . (  51.4      ),      -.

----------


## Svetl@na

:Redface:

----------


## efreytor

> ?


                     5      ...         .

----------


## MarinaAnna

> ,        ()     ( )    ()         ,     26.3           ,    ()     , ,          .


   ,    ,         10     ,     ,     ,   10       ,      -  ,  41 ""          ?

----------


## Andyko

*MarinaAnna*,   ?

----------


## MarinaAnna

> *MarinaAnna*,   ?


 ,    ,         ,  ,   ,    ,      .

----------


## .

*MarinaAnna*,



> 10




62-91
91-10
               .
        "  ".

----------


## MarinaAnna

> [b],
> 
> 
> 
> 62-91
> 91-10
>                .
>         "  ".


      ???

----------


## .

:Smilie:  ,     
62-90       

90-10

----------


## MarinaAnna

> ,     
> 62-90       
> 
> 90-10


  ,     ,  ,     ,   ,      ,       ,    ,     ,          ,        - ,  -     ,    -    ,      ,   " / ....."

----------


## 17

!!!
 ,     ( ).
    ,     :
     .  - - ,   ,    7 500,00, .   .  0,9, -      0,6,   15%.

 :            
7 500,00 * 0,9 * 0,6 * 15% = 607,5 .

     ?

----------


## .

*MarinaAnna*, 



> -


 
   41  ?

----------


## efreytor

> -      0,6


  ?


> .   .  0,9


   ?

=1215%3 =

----------

> ?   ?
> 
> =1215%3 =


       1  0,9,  2  0,6!

      ?      (((

----------


## efreytor

> 1  0,9,


1     2009    1.148



> ?


1  
2

----------


## MarinaAnna

> 1  0,9,  2  0,6!
> 
>       ?      (((


    01 -   ,
  7500
1 = 1,148
2=       0,6  ,   0,6,                    2          ,     , -    , -:     ,    ,      , ,      (  012100-012605)    0,6,      (.) 0,4.
 ,  7500(.)  1  1,148 (1)  0,6 (2)  15% = 774.90 -   1 ,    : 2324.70

----------


## MarinaAnna

> *MarinaAnna*, 
> 
> 
>    41  ?


      41 ,     " / -  - ",        ,    90 ,    10 20,   20  90 ,  ,       :       ,     :   -,       (),   -     ,      :          (     ),      .

----------


## .

*MarinaAnna*, 



> ?


 
**

----------


## Vvesna

:    6%      100%  (    ) -          6%  ?!

----------


## .

,

----------

,  . 

         ,      ,    -   .  :Frown:  

   ,  21  2008 ,  : 
 52.47 
52.48.24
52.48.34.
74.84 

   (      ),         ,     ,        ,     ,        .   , ..   -   .
      13  2009  - ,    22.

           2008  893,29 ()  1786,58 () -    . 

   2009   ,   ,     ,     (   13 ) ,      (     )

      74.84 ,     (   ,    ,  ).        ,    . 
            ,         . 

 ,            ?   9,5  ,    6,5  3  (3  ),     "  9,5  ".   ,   . 

     ,   ,   / (  22  2008 ,          /      ).   /       ,          "  ", ..       ,           .  :Frown:       ? 

         /   ,         .   ?        ,    ? 

                  ,    ,     ?  :Frown:

----------

,   ,          ,   6%,       .  :Frown:           . 

.

----------


## .

> ,   ,   / (  22  2008 ,          /     ).  /       ,          "  ", ..       ,           .      ?


 



> /   ,         .   ?       ,    ?


   ,       .    ,     ,  .          (  ).

----------


## .

> 


  ?    ,   .  ,       ,     ,     



> ?


 



> /   ,         .   ?


       ,

----------

> 


 . 




> ,       .    ,     ,  .


       ,      ,       . 




> (  ).


   ?       .     ,    . 

   ?  :Frown:    4   1  2008  3  2009  ,             .   .

----------


## .

> ?       .


   ,  30 ,  1  2010   
      . ,    , ,       ,  
 -,        ?

----------

> ?


   ,    .  :Frown:  




> ,   .  ,       ,     ,


 ,          ,            , ? 
          ? 




> ,


       .  :Frown:    ?

----------


## .

,         .  ?
,    ,      ,  ,        .

----------

> ,  30 ,  1  2010


       ,   6%  ?     ? 




> . ,    , ,       ,


    - ,    .  :Frown:         -        -  ,     ?       9.000 ,   1,148 -      . 
   ,  ,        2008 .  :Frown:  




> -,        ?


  .  :Smilie:  ..          (  ///   //          -) -      ,         ,    -       ,   ,            ,   .         . 
      ?

----------


## .

, ,        . -  ,            :Embarrassment:      019603   ,     .

----------

> ,         .  ?


 ,  .  :Smilie:         ,       ? 
             ? 




> ,    ,      ,  ,        .


    6%  .  :Frown:  

 ,     ,    .   -   .

----------


## .

> ,   6%  ?     ?


 .    30 ,       .
      .     .    
    ,    ?       :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,     ,    .   -   .


    ,  .  -          .

----------

> , ,        . -  ,                019603   ,     .


      ,     ,       .

----------

> .    30 ,       .
>       .     .



     ?          2008  2009 ?    ,     ? 
  -  ?  ? 

     ?  :Frown:  

      .          -  ?   ? 
  6%         6%? 




> ,    ?


            ,       .   :Embarrassment:   :Frown:

----------


## .

> 2008  2009 ?


           2008  3-  .



> ?


  .    -   100            ,    . 

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/117758/



> 6%         6%?


    .   ""

----------

> 2008  3-  .


 .  :Frown:  




> .    -   100            ,    .


  -  ? .. 400   ?  -   .  :Smilie:  
    ,    ,        ,  . 
     ?      . 




> http://www.klerk.ru/blank/117758/
>     .   ""


 , . 

      ,       ?      ?

----------


## .

-   /.  ,   .



> ,       ?


  -        ,    .        .
  -      6%

----------

> -   /.  ,   .


 , .  :Smilie:  




> -        ,    .


   ,        ,       /  ,              ? 
       ,    9,5  .           9  ? 
   ""              ? 
  52.47 
52.48.24
52.48.34.
74.84 





> .
>   -      6%


          5  ,   6%  5000  = 300 ?

----------


## .

,    ,  .     ,    .
   ,      ? -         :Frown:     10     
 -  ,     ,      . 



> 5  ,   6%  5000  = 300 ?


 ,         ,      50%,     150

----------

> ,    ,  .     ,    .


,       ?      ,           / ,     ..  -          . 




> ,      ? -            10


 ,            .  :Frown:           . 




> -  ,     ,      .


  ,   . 




> ,         ,      50%,     150


 ,        ,    -   ?   ? 

    ,     2009   ,          ?

----------


## .

> .


  -   ?        ,      .



> -         .


      .    ,    .
  ,      ,    .         ,     2,     .



> ,     2009   ,          ?


   ,         .   -    4 ?

----------


## TaTa 777

,   ,     .
    2008    ( ,        )   1 . N,          2 .N.   -     ,    ,     .
...  1  2009 .     . 2 . 346.28           .         2         (20 % ,    40 . ).    ,      .  ,     ?
        :    ,  , ,      .
            ?
, )))

----------


## .

> .


  -    .           ,      .



> 2


    -.         ?    ,     2?
         ?   :Embarrassment: 
,   ?     ?

----------


## Tata 777

/  . ,           .    (  )    .          ,   ,       .     ...  ,     . 
            ,       2009.,   .

----------


## Tata 777

04401000000

----------


## .

-.
         .       
  ,      ,  ,

----------

> -   ?        ,      .


. : 

52.47 -      

52.48.24       

52.48.34        

74.84  -    

 74.84    . 




> .    ,    .


  ?   ? 




> ,      ,    .         ,     2,     .


 , ,   1800  9,5  
  9 000  -  




> ,         .   -    4 ?


                   ,     ,    . 
        . 

.

----------


## Tata 777

!     ,      .

-,           4      .    ,      (  )?
      ?
     / ,   ?

P.s. ,    (    16.02.2009 44-1832/2008)          . ,           ,    ((( ,      ...

----------


## .

> ?   ?


       .        ,       2   



> , ,  1800  9,5


   ,  ,   2. 2 -       1.



> ,     ,    .


         ,

----------


## .

> 4      .


    ,     .    ,  .     , -       
         -         ,       .  -  ,       .          .     ,          .

----------


## Tata 777

> , -


  ,    ,    ,       "" . 
!

----------


## Gennady

> .


, ,     .   ,    .  .    . 
*.* -      .
.

----------

> .        ,       2


 ,           ,    -          (..     - ,  ,      ) -     ? 

           ? 




> ,  ,   2. 2 -       1.


  . 




> ,


      .

----------


## .

> -          (..     - ,  ,      ) -     ?

----------

> 


 , .          .  :Smilie:

----------


## 27

!!     ,  .        6%,    2009   .        ,     (,    ),      .   ?    ? , , ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## EugeneD

2-     6%,      . ,   .  2010  - .

----------

, .

  ,  ,    .
 ,                ? ,          .           ?     ?

----------


## efreytor

?

----------

((

----------


## efreytor

**, ...            ...          ?       ?     ?

----------

,    ,    ...
          ..
  ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,    ,    ...


       ...                ...

----------


## Andyko



----------

,           .
    :    ,               .   ?     ?    - ...

----------


## efreytor

**,                     ?..     ...(  :Big Grin: )

----------

.

  :     (   ),     ? ( ,     )

----------


## efreytor

**,              /...      ...   .            .


> ?

----------


## MarinaAnna

> .
> 
>   :     (   ),     ? ( ,     )


   ,   .
   ,   ,  ,  , ,      ,   ,  ,   ,       ,    ,  ,             .        .

----------


## sd

!
, , .      ,    6%  ,     .,   ,      ...      ,       (    1   ),         ,          ..
  ? ,  ,       ??
 -    ,  .
..     6% + ?         ?      ,   ( ,      ),      ...   ?  .. ,    ..

----------


## Andyko

> ?


,                 .



> 6% + ?


.


> ?


    -  .

----------


## sd

1.   6%   ?
2.           ?
3.          ?

----------


## Andyko

1.    ,    
2.  - 
3.     ,

----------


## sd

..      ?    (    ...),..    ?         6%?
..         ?
 ,      ?   ?
   ?   ,  ?...  ...  ..

----------


## .

> ..      ?


      ,      



> 6%?

----------


## Shpulka

,      ...
 : , ,  . -         .   5-  . -   . -       ? 
  ,    100 .,  ,    .  :Frown:  - ,       15- ,      ,    15-  .        .

----------


## Andyko

346.29.9

----------


## uev1978

!!!
    6%   .     ( ) .       ,          1  2009 .  ,    ,        -           .   -        ,   ""     ,   . 5 . 346.25.1                   .           18.11.2008  -3-3/606  
:
1             ?
2    ?
3  ,   "",      ?     ?
4            ?

----------


## efreytor

> ,


             ...(     )



> 1             ?


...       



> 2    ?


 



> ,   "",      ?     ?


 



> 4            ?

----------


## uev1978

,           .

----------


## efreytor

*uev1978*,              ..    ...       ..    ....

----------


## .

.

----------


## uev1978

,                           .

----------


## efreytor

> 


 ?


> .

----------


## .

.    ,    ,  
      ? Ÿ

----------

,      :
 () ,    ,          .           ???(     200 .).    . .

----------


## EugeneD

-...        - ?    (-      99%!) -    ,    ... , !   ?    -  ,       ...

----------

> -...        - ?    (-      99%!) -    ,    ... , !   ?    -  ,       ...


--.     .....

----------


## efreytor

**,                 ,      ...        ...      ...
        ( )             60 ....     ..   ..       ...

----------

, .          ,    .   .

----------


## Winx

( ),     .   .    (-  ,   )    5 ?       ?    ,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

!
1.     6%  (  2009 ).   ,    (   ,    ).      .       .
2. ..    ,    (   ).      (  )  .     .       ( )?

----------


## .

1.    6%    
2. ,     .    ,     .       ,     ,   .    
    .     -,

----------

> 1.    6%    
> 2. ,     .    ,     .       ,     ,   .    
>     .     -,


1. ..   2009      .     -   6500  -   2010 ?
2.            .    Webmoney  ,         ?

   !

----------


## .

1.   .   -     6%    .    .        .   2009    ,    .        
2.    Webmoney     .

----------


## lenski

. , ,      ,        ,     -     ?      (14 2). -    ,     ? , ?

----------


## .

1.            ?
2.      .    2

----------


## lenski

2007 .  ,    ,     2009 .   ,    .   2  .   :Wow:      ?  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## .

.

----------


## lenski

, .!  ,    :Frown:

----------

,        ? lenski     ,   ,  ,           .  ,   ""    ?         2-3   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   ""    ?


.    ,    .     ,    .

----------

> .    ,    .     ,    .


    !

----------

,  :   2009   ,      - ( ,  ,  ,   ).      .   .

  ,        ,     ,    . ,  .     20         , ..     20 .

   21.12.2009 -   ,     ,     .

        ?   1 .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,        ,     ,    . ,  .


  - ,     ( + )
  -    , , 
     .

----------

?

   ,        .

----------


## LegO NSK

.

   ,      .

----------

?  ?

   ,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

.
 ?

----------

.  ( )

----------


## LegO NSK

,      .   .

----------

?   ? ,    ?

----------


## LegO NSK

FAQ .   .

----------

2?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## _

, ...
    4 ,   ,     ,    .             .   :    ?
   -       ?

----------


## .

?        ?

----------

, ,        (-)  4 .       4 .     . 
  1:    -    9000   ?

  2:          ?

----------


## Andyko

1 
2

----------

!!!

----------

, ,     ,      (    )    ?

----------

(   ).

----------

?  3 .050

----------


## Hideyosi

,   2  ?
 ,     :
   - 0,6
  - 0,4

----------


## .

*Hideyosi*,      .  ?
       ,    ,

----------


## Hideyosi

> *Hideyosi*,      .  ?
>        ,    ,


 -.
   ,    .    -   1  1     2,     ?

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/137658/

----------


## Hideyosi

> http://www.klerk.ru/doc/137658/


 :Big Grin: !

----------

!
, ,   :
   (        )       .   4 .2009  ,  .
,  4 . 2009      (   ),       ( )   (  )   . 
   :    ()         ( ..  .).  ,           ,   ,     .   /.      , ..     ,                 . 
  (   ),  ,    -    . 
   ?
  3 :
1.      -   .      , ..      .        .   .
2.     (..   ; ,      ; ,   /    ..).    - ? (    ).
3.       .     :        ,    ,  -   ?  ,  ,       ͻ, ..    .
   !!!!!

----------


## Feminka

.,         , .    .

----------

Feminka
, -  ???

----------


## Feminka

**,  ,   ,    .

----------

Feminka,  -   ,   ,  ?   !  - ?   30      ? ?

----------


## Feminka

> - ?   30      ? ?


,  .   ,       ,   +.

----------

Feminka,     !!!    .    ( ),       , ..       "" 6 % ?
 ,       ?  ,       ?    .

----------


## Feminka

> ?


     ,   ,   ,   .

----------

:Frown: 
 - .4 . 346.12  : "   ,      26.3                    ,             ..."

----------


## Feminka

**, ,        !

----------

,  ,     :Frown:  
  -  ,   ...  :Smilie: 
       ?   3-     ?   -  ?

----------


## Feminka

.

----------

Feminka !
    ! 
 :Frown:

----------

-,  ,    ?  ,  " ",  "".   !

----------


## Feminka

, ..  . - ,  .    - .     .      +.

----------

!  ,    .       . :
1.     ()-    (   )
2.   . (   ) -  
3.      ()-  .,    .
4.     ,          .   ,               -4.

----------


## .

> ,               -4.


   .      .

----------

.       .    .

----------


## .

,   .

----------

,        .  ,   ! 
    ( ).       (      ),              1-    .        (       10 ,        1-        14 . 
        ,        1-           .
      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

..                  ?        -  .         -         (       !),    ?
                 ,       ?               ?
    !

----------


## Andyko

,   ,          , 
       ;
        ;
      -

----------

.          ?         ? (  !)

----------

,    . +  (6%)   3 .       -  . :
1,    ,    ?  ? 
2.        ? ( 2 ,   -     ,    ,      -)

----------


## Andyko

...   - " ?"
   ,        ,

----------

?  ???         ""       .....

----------


## Argo

.     6%.   " " ,        .    ,      . -   ,  ?  !  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

**,   ?
*Argo*,  ?

----------

....            .      ,

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

**,   -      ?    ,        .   :Embarrassment: 
    .           -    :Smilie:

----------

!   ,        ....

----------


## Argo

> **,   ?
> *Argo*,  ?


  ,   .
  ?

  ,               .  , ..             .        .      ,   .        .

----------


## Andyko

> ?


 ,   : ,     .

----------


## lenski

, ,    ,    2010 .    ?

----------


## .



----------


## lenski

??       2010 .      2009 .

----------


## .

*lenski*,     ?    .    -,        1

----------


## lenski

- ,   3  :yes:    ,   !

----------


## uriel-ek

.      ,    6%, ..       .           -  .     -. ..     ,      , ..        - .     6%    , ..        /.      -   ,          ,  +  ,    6% +  15% (     ). 
   ?   ,     ,     ?    ? 
__  6%  15% -       - ? 
      -  ,   ?   ?

----------


## Andyko

> -  ,   ?

----------


## uriel-ek

.    -  :


      " "             
 13/3 	08.11.2005 (   ,   1  2010 ) 
...
6)  ,            150       ;

7)  ,      ,    ,      ;
...
..              ,   .7,   _  ,   _  . 
1.         ?       -  . 
2. ..     -  " "  " "  "  -"?
3.       -2,       ?               (), ..      ,     .

----------

.
     52.42   ,     . 
                 (52.48.21    ).
   52.48.21  . 
         ?
      ? 
.

----------


## Andyko

, ...

----------

.      ( ,  ),          ,             ,   ?  ,             ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## IrinaNV

!      .     6%,  .   2007 , -,  ,    .   .
   ,     , , ,      . 
1. , ,     ? 
2.  ,          1  2010?        1 ?

----------


## .

1. 
2. , .   ,     5-          .

----------


## Feminka

1 ,      
2      ,  ,    .

----------


## Alexandromsk

:
-   6%
-   -    ,        
-    /,  
:   - (, )        ? ..     ,

----------


## Feminka

*Alexandromsk*,   .

----------


## Alexandromsk

> *Alexandromsk*,   .


 ,      2- .

..    ""     (    /)       ?

 ,            ?

----------


## Feminka

> ,            ?


    ,     ,   .

----------


## Alexandromsk

(72.50 51.64.1/2 52.48.12/13)
   6%,    ""

----------


## IrinaNV

*.*, , !
     ,    ?

*Feminka*, !
        ?

----------


## Feminka

,  .

----------


## EugeneD

> *.*, , !
>      ,    ?
> 
> *Feminka*, !
>         ?


1)      !   ""    .       ,      ,     - ! 2)   -    -      -     / !      2   .  25  -      .   -   1  (   !)...     -      2- .

----------


## IrinaNV

*EugeneD*,  !

----------


## valNN

!         . 
          .     .  :       ?           -.       (  ) , ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

__

----------


## Rover1987

!!    -      .,    15%,      .-,        .    -      ??

----------


## .

?  ?

----------


## Rover1987

(),      .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Rover1987

-    ,   ,         ??     52.48.39 - "     ,     "

----------


## .

.

----------


## Rover1987

,   :Smilie: 
    -    15%       ??

----------

,    15%.     .             2009  100000 . ..    2009    15000 .    3000.      12000 ,            80000  (   ,   ..) ,      .       ,   2010        ,          .     .  .

----------


## .

> -    15%       ??


 



> 2010


    ,        .
 ,    ,   .       ,    .
 ,             .

----------

> ,        .
>  ,             .


       . 346.17   (        )  . 185   (           ).  ,  ?     ,     2009     .   ,  ,        ..     .

----------


## .

> . 346.17   (        )


       .         ?    :Wink: 



> ,  ,        ..     .

----------


## Elena78

.  :   -  .  ,    .    .         (  )        .                    .       ,      ,     ,  ,    ,       .

----------


## .

*Elena78*,  -  ?

----------


## Elena78

,  .    , -    .

----------


## nekltat

(6%)    ().    ,             4  2006, 2  2008, 2  2009.     ,      ? :Frown:

----------


## .

?     ?       ,      ?   - ?

----------


## .

*Elena78*,        .     ,       .
    ,    .   -   .

----------


## .

*Elena78*,        .     ,       .
    ,    .   -   .

----------


## nekltat

> ?     ?       ,      ?   - ?


 .2.346.32              ,  ,     2  2008, 2  2009,        .     ..... :Frown:

----------


## .

*nekltat*,  .  2  2008   ,          ?
-     ,      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Alena7460

.     15%... , .         ? (   )         ,  ,     :Frown: ?

----------


## Ulianka

1)   ,   2010  -    .  ?   ?

2) 2010    ,,.    ,    -       ?


!!!

----------


## .

*Alena7460*, .    ,  . 



> )   ,   2010  -    .  ?   ?


 



> -       ?


  ?     - .         ,

----------

:        . ,     ,   ,    .     ,            .     ,     ().

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## IrinaNV

, ,   ,    .    18 .   .    -      1 ? 
  ,      30 ,   1          ,           1 ,       1 .      -     30 ?

----------


## .

. 15     ,   23 .      ?

----------


## IrinaNV

?
 , ,   ,      :Smilie: 
  ,       -    ..

----------


## .

,    15,8 .  -     16 .

----------


## Na28ta

> ?


 ,  . ,         :Smilie: :           ,      :Wow: , ,     ,   ,   -  , ,    .   !

----------

> ?


,       ( )   ,    .  ,           ,   : ,         ,

----------


## IrinaNV

*.*,  ,         :Smilie:

----------


## IrinaNV

*Na28ta*,      ,           ,  ,    .

----------


## .

*IrinaNV*,     ,    .                .        ?

----------


## Andyko

**, 


> ,


     .

----------


## nekltat

> *nekltat*,  .  2  2008   ,          ?
> -     ,      ?


 - 78805,00
   .    -10500,00
      -3684,00
,  -64441,00
  11.04.08;13.05.08;10.06.08
  14.05.08;16.06.08
      3339,00
  - ,    2  ...          ?
    ....       ..., .... :Frown:

----------


## .

> ?


   .      .  ,        2 ?    ,         .
, 11.04      ?  ?           2 ,        1 ?

----------


## nekltat

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nekltat

> .      .  ,        2 ?    ,         .
> , 11.04      ?  ?           2 ,        1 ?


11.04    ,  ....,      ,          ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

> 11.04    ,


   ?      ?  ?  1

----------


## EugeneD

> . 15     ,   23 .      ?


  , ...     ,      1  .

----------


## nekltat

> ?      ?  ?  1


 
    -1288,00
    -2576,00
 :Frown:

----------


## EugeneD

,           1/4  .

----------


## nekltat

> ,           1/4  .


   ? :Frown:

----------


## nekltat

*EugeneD*,         ,   50%  :Smilie:

----------


## @nn@80

-   ?     1 ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> ,   50%


     ,       ,       .    1/4         .      .
  ,

----------


## nekltat

> ,       ,       .    1/4         .      .
>   ,


          ,   ?   ,      ,    1/4     1 (      ....) :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,      ,    1/4     1 (      ..


        .       .    ,       1 .      2

----------


## GoldenElk

!      ,   (  .).                (   ).   -(    /,   ). 
1.        ( /)?
52.44.1 -    
52.6 -     
52.61 -     
52.61.2 -  ,     , ,     
52.62 -       
2.      -,     ?
3.     -?

----------


## .

-     .

----------


## GoldenElk

> -     .


 ?     ...

----------


## .

,

----------


## lenski

, ,   2   , 1      ,  2   ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 1


 - 1     ,     .
     2008

----------


## lenski

??   .     2009 .  1,148.  2010  1,295     .    2?

----------


## .

, .       2008 .    2    ,  2    ?   1      .

----------


## lenski

,      :Wow:        2,       ,     :Big Grin:

----------


## .

.   .         .     .

----------


## GoldenElk

> ,


   , , ,  ?  ,          ?           ?

----------


## .

-  .   .         .

----------


## Stoun00

, ,     :

1.  4  2009-     (6% )  30  2010.

2.  1  2010-     (6% )   30  2010.

3.  2009        30 ,       1 .

 ?
.

----------


## nekltat

> .       .    ,       1 .      2


..     3864,00,       966,00  ,        :Frown:

----------


## nekltat

> .       .    ,       1 .      2


   11.04.08,     1   14.04.08,         1  ?     2 ....        2 ?

----------


## .

> , ,     :
> 
> 1.  4  2009-     (6% )  30  2010.
> 
> 2.  1  2010-     (6% )   30  2010.
> 
> 3.  2009        30 ,       1 .
> 
>  ?
> .


   .   ,      4 ,   .      30 
 1     25 
   ,          ?   ,    2009

----------


## .

*nekltat*,      ,         ?     .        ?   4 ,    1/4.

----------


## nekltat

> *nekltat*,      ,         ?     .        ?   4 ,    1/4.


, :Embarrassment: ,

----------


## Stoun00

> .   ,      4 ,   .      30 .


    ?           .      6% ()  4-  2009- .   ?         .  30  2010?





> 1     25 
>    ,          ?   ,    2009


         1 .   ,   1-    .

  .

----------


## Larik

.    1 ,  1 ,  9     .

----------


## .

> ,   1-    .

----------


## Larik

*.*, 
  ,    ,    .   .    .

----------


## .

,     )))

----------

> 


 2010 -      ().  ,

----------

,       1  2009          ,       10 %      2008 .

----------


## mobilkom08

-  ( .),     .  .          ?

----------


## .

,     .        ,

----------


## EugeneD

-      .    ,    -    !     ,  /.

----------


## SANTANA87-88

!  ,    ,   ,      ,     6% ().         ?     ,    ?   50,  -      .     .  .

----------


## MarinaAnna

> !  ,    ,   ,      ,     6% ().         ?     ,    ?   50,  -      .     .  .


     ,     ,          150 ..     ,      -2 (   ),     ,       .  6%         - ,    ,       .

----------


## SANTANA87-88

!

----------


## Ivan rus

?     6 .       "          "
        ?

----------


## EugeneD

,  -  .

----------


## Ivan rus



----------


## --

,  ,   2      ( 15%).       ().     ,   :
1)    Z-   -       
2)    3 , 2      .         / 1 ,     2- ,   , ?
3)      : ,  -      ? 
.

----------


## EugeneD

1)      -    ...       ,  ,   -   .  2)   3)   - .   ,  ,          " "    ,    .     ,      ,       ,     50%. !  - 6%,    15... ,    ,      " "    .      .

----------


## Demon142

.
  - ( )   ,        .

(   )  1  2  15%
4500  1,295  0,9  0,15 = 786,7125   .   ?

----------


## EugeneD

-     .    ...      ?

----------


## Demon142

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Glava...rticle_346_29/
         .
    4500

----------


## EugeneD

-         .  -      .  - -   ,  .   .346.27  - !

----------


## Demon142

,   :
52.45-    , -  
52.45.1-    
52.45.2-   -  
52.45.3-   -  
52.45.4-      (    )
52.72.1-  -     -  
52.47.3-      
52.48.13-   ,     
52.62-       
52.63-     
93.05-    
 ,      .

----------


## --

EugeneD,   .  :       , ..  ,    ,     ,         ,   ,     ?         , -   -   ?           ...

----------


## EugeneD

> ,   :
> 52.45-    , -     ...............  _  ,  ,  ..._


  ,   (    ...)

----------


## EugeneD

> ,   ,     ?         , -   -   ?           ...


   - "".       -    ,   -  ,     ,    6%  .

----------


## EugeneD

> ,   :
> 52.62-


  ?  ,  !

----------


## Demon142

-,       .            ,         ,       .   ?

----------


## BICC

.   ,    /  ,  .  ,           18%.   ,       .      -   ,      ,  -         / .   ?

----------


## Feminka

,      ,     .

----------


## BICC

,          ,

----------


## Na28ta

> .


   !

----------


## BICC

-     ?

----------


## Na28ta

> -,       .            ,         ,       .   ?


 .  , ,     ...




> -     ?


   ?       .   ,  18%     :Frown: .

----------


## Feminka

*BICC*,   -,   .

----------


## BICC

> *BICC*,   -,   .


,   :Big Grin: 
*Na28ta*, ,    .         ,     ,     -  ?

----------


## Feminka

*BICC*,      .  .

----------

!  .   2009   (     -  )         .            .             .     ,          .      :      ,   .        .                 ?            ?     ,            ?        (         )?

----------

,   , (. -).   .
1.   -    (  ,  ).     , - 1  ? 
 2.     :  (    -)   (   ).      .   ,        ,    ?  ?  ?           ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.  .  ,

----------

,   .
       ?       :   .       ,    ?

----------


## .

.    .       ,

----------

,   !!!  -,    ?         ?

----------


## .

? ,        (    ),   -    -

----------

,       :     ,  ,     ()  ?     ,   ? 
    -    ,      ,       ??          ???

----------


## .

, .     , .

----------

?       ?

----------


## .

,   ,

----------

,     ,    .     ,   -   ,   ?

----------


## .



----------

, ,   ...
  -      .    ? ,   , ,   ""      ,  ...    ...     (       ...)
     ?
 , .,    ,         ....(     ,      )
 !!!

----------


## .

,    .  -       -,     ,    
  ,

----------

,    ,   ....
   ,   (,   )      -    ?  ....

----------


## .

.      ,

----------

1  ? 
   !    , !

----------


## .

,  1

----------

!!!!

----------


## Rover1987

.            ..         ..         :   (  ),     (       ,   ),    - (     ),     ..                    :  ,    (346.12 .3)..          5    ,  30        (       )..
    -     -   ??             ??

----------


## Na28ta

-   .     ,    ?      ,   ,   ...

----------


## Rover1987

: "   10   ,      : ... : ...  19.03.2010 82     346.12  346.13  26.2    ,      16.03.2010.      :  ,   , 346.12. .3."

----------


## .

*Rover1987*,   .     ,       ,           .
 ,       ,           ,   .
 :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

*.*,       ,        ?   -  ?

----------


## Rover1987

"  "?

----------


## Rover1987

Na28ta, 30  (    )     ..      ..

----------


## .

> - (     ),


    ,  
*Rover1987*,  ,     .   ,      . 
 -    ,     ,     .

----------


## Na28ta

. 30 .     16 ?

----------


## Rover1987

*Na28ta*, 16  -      ..

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:    .        16 .      30   .   ,    ...

----------


## .

.      ,   .    .  ,

----------


## Rover1987

??      ?      :Embarrassment: ??     ?
  ??

----------


## .

.     .
  ,    .

----------


## Rover1987

!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## .

21  2009 . N -22-3/730@




                        .
 1  346.13     ( - ) ,     ,       ,   1   30  ,  ,         ,        () .
    2  346.13                             ,          ,      2  2  84 .                     ,          .
 ,          .
*  26.2       -    .*
,               .
   ,        ,  ,              ,      ,                .
        ,        .
   ,   ,                              ,     N 26.2-2 "      "   N 26.2-3 "      ".
       .




2 
..

----------


## Rover1987

:yes:   !!   !!  :Smilie:

----------


## drujishe

...   ?     15 ,   5 (    ,             .30.).    ""?     2-   ?   :        -      -(     )?

----------


## .

,  .



> -      -(     )?

----------


## drujishe

..  ?;      (  ) ?        :Wink:       5    .

----------


## .

5-     .    ,    .
     ,    5          ,   ,       5 .
      ,        ,      .

----------


## drujishe

,       ,                   ( 2  346.13  ).                              .

         .               ,         , *     .*

**  **       5  2004    36-98/10-04 ** .   ,    **  **  **    [/B].         2  346.13  .   ,         ,      , -  ,    . *           .             * .    ,             **            .

----------


## drujishe

... :   ;                   ...?         ..?

----------


## drujishe

> 


   ?

----------


## .

> 


     .     .   ,   ,   -  
      ,  .

----------


## .

> ?


  ?     ,    .

----------


## drujishe

...      *""*  .       ?     ?

----------


## .

.      . , , -     ,   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## drujishe

, -(), **           ,  **  



> . , , -     , *  ,    *


    ,      ,   : 


> ,   ,   -


    :   -  -   **
 ?

----------


## .

> , -(),             ,


      .



> 


  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## drujishe



----------


## .

.  -          :Smilie:

----------


## drujishe

> .  -


 ,

----------


## drujishe

> , -()

----------


## .

.  -

----------


## drujishe

:Wink:   :yes:    ,           ,  ,   ,  **        ( )      :Embarrassment: 
  .    ))       () :Redface:

----------


## .

,

----------

.      -   .  1 .        , ..    ,    .   ,     .  2 .     ,         ?
2.    2.    06.07.10,              30.06.?

----------


## Ego

> 2 .     ,         ?


    1



> 2.    06.07.10,              30.06.?


     -

----------


## Ego

,   :
            . 24.05.10    .       ,       ,      .   .58 ,         ...

          ?

----------


## .

,        :Smilie:  
  .   .

----------


## Ego

*.*, 
,   ,  )    ,      )
    ( )   -  ?
 ,     ,       ?

     (   ) -         ?

----------


## .

.
     .
 -  ?

----------


## Ego

> -  ?


    ,      :Embarrassment:

----------

, ,    ,                  . ?
     -  .      .

----------

, !
  38    .    .   2 :
6.  ,              ,      (2=0,6)
7.  ,         ,     ,         . (2=0,35)

      ,  .   ?

----------


## Larky

> , ,    ,                  . ?


 ,            ,  ...  :Smilie:    ,       ,     ...  :Smilie:

----------

> ,            ,  ...    ,       ,     ...


.   ..     .  ,      -  ,   :Smilie: ,  ,      .  
   ,            5   . 
   ,      .           ?   ? .

----------


## .

.          ( , ),    .       
  -     ?     .

----------

> , !
>   38    .    .   2 :
> 6.  ,              ,      (2=0,6)
> 7.  ,         ,     ,         . (2=0,35)
> 
>       ,  .   ?


, !

----------


## Andyko

**, 
0,6

----------

> **, 
> 0,6


   ,     0,35?   ?    ,         0,35    ?

----------


## Na28ta

,     ,     ...

----------


## JAS

?

   :
          ,   -  .     -  .            , , ,     ..?

----------


## JAS

,   :
-      " ",    -   ,   .=0,35
-      "   ...",   .=0,6
,         :Smilie:  
  .

----------


## Andyko

> -  .





> 





> " ",    -   ,   .=0,35

----------


## 1

,   -     ???? 

  :   1       ,   ??     ??

----------


## Feminka

> 1       ,   ??     ??

----------

> .      -   .  1 .        , ..    ,    .   ,     .  2 .     ,         ?





> 1


       ,      ,     ,     .

----------


## Andyko

" "  " "

----------

,       ,       (, )???
   ???

----------

.    .
     .
       .

----------

!    (    )    ,           2?

----------

,..   -.

----------


## Magnoly

,  2     ,    ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

,  ?
, 10,  ...

----------


## .

*Magnoly*,       .     ,  ,

----------


## Magnoly

.       :Big Grin:

----------

> ,       ,       (, )???
>    ???


  ,   ....  ,       ()      ??? 
           ,   ??? :Smilie:   !!!!

----------


## .

.    ,   ,   .        ?

----------

63.40 . ,    ,         ,             ,   ....    .

----------


## .

20   ,

----------

, , ,      - 2=1,0
 - ,      
2=0,5?
  , ,    
   ,     ...

----------


## .

.     ,

----------

, !
 , -,    /,    .   ,      ,    !!! ,             ????

----------


## .

-    .    ,   
   ,    -

----------

, ))))

----------


## Geshefter

!     6%  .  .             \.        -   .          (   ) -   ?     ...

----------


## Geshefter

,        ()     ?

----------


## .

> (   )


     ,    ?     .
       .   ,

----------


## domingo SPb

( 6%) , ,     .
  , :
1.     ,   .
2.     .    ?
3.  31.12       (0,2%  )   (8%+6%).
4.       . , , ;  /  .

----------


## ctm

!

, :   15%,  . 

           /      (127-***-***)          .  (088-***-***)? 
 !

----------


## .

.       .
   ,    .       .

----------


## Lelu

> ( 6%) , ,     .
>   , :
> 1.     ,   .
> 2.     .    ?
> 3.  31.12       (0,2%  )   (8%+6%).
> 4.       . , , ;  /  .


1.     ,    *       .* 
2.          (    10 )            .           :1) ; 2)        ; 3)       ( ); 4)          .
         ,         -,      ,    .
  :
1.	     .    . 1-   .   -   ,        (. 226 )
    1     . 2-     ,     .
2.	               .     15-  ,   .   1 , 1 , 9 ,        1    ,       -1 .         .
3.	    -             . (       ) :    . 4-     15  ,    .

----------


## domingo SPb

, -,     .   ....  :yes: 

1.     ?
2. ,       ,  .    ?
3. 1- -    .  - .
4.   :%   ,        15-,     31.12. , ,       , ?

P.S.        ...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

1-2.         
3.  1-   ,         .   .  1-   
4.        .

----------


## Lelu

> , -,     .   .... 
> 
> 1.     ?
> 2. ,       ,  .    ?
> 3. 1- -    .  - .
> 4.   :%   ,        15-,     31.12. , ,       , ?
> 
> P.S.        ...


         ,     N 2         (   N 27).

       30      .  :
-   ;
-           ;
-         ;
-  ;
-  , -   .
     ,    7   N 296,      ,    N 8   .

----------


## domingo SPb

!  :Wow:

----------


## galaletter

,   ?
 6%,      3      .  72.40
     ?

----------

*galaletter*,    ?

----------


## galaletter

72.40.

----------


## EugeneD

!

----------


## Olenka Lipetsk

,      (    ),       ,    ?

----------

.  .      .    .                    .     .  .

----------


## efreytor

,           .

----------


## EugeneD

> ,      (    ),       ,    ?


 -    !  ?

----------

> ,           .


 ,   ,        .          ?

----------


## alesh

,      ? , 6%, ,     (,   . .).   ,   ,   /   .   50   .   ,   . 

     .      , ?

    : 1)  . , , . 2) . ,  +   (+?). 3) . ,    / (+?)

----------


## efreytor

> .






> ?


 



> (    )


74.8	   


> ?

----------


## alesh

*efreytor*


> 


  ,   .  ,      , ..  ,   .

----------


## Andyko

*alesh*,    ,   -

----------


## alesh

*Andyko*, !

----------

6%  ?

----------

**,

----------



----------

,  ,  .     , ..      - ,       - .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Mouretta Jet

,   )
       .    .   , , .           .
1.        -    ,    ?
2.  ?    -  . ,     2009 .     ...       .
      .           "   "?

----------


## Mouretta Jet

Или слишком много вопросов для этой темы.

----------

> 1.        -    ,    ?


, (),  



> 2.  ?    -  . ,     2009 .     ...       .


 .      .     .   


> 





> .           "   "?


  -    ,   ,   .

----------


## Mouretta Jet

Зета, спасибо...
А если я буду совмещать ЕНВД (будет еще и просто продажа, грубо говоря, стульев в розницу) и УСН 6 % то мне надо будет фиксировать расходы? Для усн 6 % ведь, как я поняла, расходы в КУДиРе не ведутся и для ЕНВД ведь вроде как не надо...

----------


## Andyko

> ?

----------


## .

.   .

----------


## Mouretta Jet

Andyko, .,  !

----------

. :  ,        ( )     .   .         ???      ,       ???

----------


## EugeneD

? ""   ?      ... (     !). ,   ,   ,     .

----------

,   ( ),    ?   26.2-1,     "   9 ??     ,      -. ?? -  ,     .   , -  1  ,     3  , 2-,3   , , 
     :   ,    -  ,      ,      ?? -  !!

----------


## Andyko

;
3;

----------

3,    , 3  -  ,    ,  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


, !!

----------

!
 ...  ,           ?
 , - ,          ...    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,  .        .    ,           ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

= "0"?

----------


## Andyko



----------

...     ?

----------


## Andyko

...
   ,    ?

----------

> ,  .        .    ,           ?


 ...   30   2010     , ""? ?
       ?        ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

> 30   2010





> ?


 


> ,


 ,

----------

Andyko, !!!!    !

----------

,       ?

----------

> ,       ?

----------

,   (   ),        .     .       .         ?       ?

----------

> .


     ,         .     .

----------

> ,         .     .


   ...   ! 
 ,       (20-30   ),     !  ,    !

----------


## Na28ta

,    :yes:  :  - ,    ...

----------


## .

**,          :Smilie: 
   .

----------


## Nikoletta

. :        .   20.10.1 -  .
  ,    ( ),       .  
 1-    .  ,     , ..  .   ,      ,   ,     ,      -  .   ,    ,         . !
   , -    ,       .       ,       ,    .  ?       ,        ,  , , !!!

----------

> **,         
>    .


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
,     ()            !   ,     (),   (    ) ,     .     !          .

----------


## Na28ta

?     ,   ,      ,          ,     1        :Frown: . ..          ,  :       ,    ...       ,   ,      ,         .

----------

> ?     ,   ,      ,          ,     1       . ..          ,  :       ,    ...       ,   ,      ,         .


=============================================================
   ,   (   ),        .     .       .

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:       ,      :Smilie: .    -   ()   (),          ,    .      . ..      ,     ,     , ..       .      ?        ,   ,    ,    ...       -   ,      :Frown: .

----------


## Na28ta

,      ,   30       .     15%, ..    15%      ,  ,       ,  ,      ,     , ..             (,   ,           ,     ).

----------


## Na28ta

,     6%, ..    6%   ,       .

----------


## B Bo

,      ...    ,    ( ),        .             ,      ,       .       ...

----------


## Andyko

,     -      ,

----------


## B Bo

.    -  .        .       ?       . 
  -        ?

----------


## Na28ta

*B Bo*,    ...        .    ,     ,         ...  ,      ,   !

----------


## Andyko



----------


## B Bo

> *B Bo*,    ...        .    ,     ,         ...  ,      ,   !


      -    ...

      : *     ,        ??   ,   ,  !!!   ??*

----------


## Na28ta

.    .      ,    . ..    ,     .       - ?

----------


## Andyko

> ...


 
*B Bo*,     ,     ,    ,

----------


## Na28ta

?     ,      ?

----------


## B Bo

> ?     ,      ?


 ,     ....        ...

----------


## B Bo

> *B Bo*,     ,     ,    ,


   ...     -     ...

----------


## B Bo

> .    .      ,*    .* ..    ,     .       - ?


  !!    !!!!!!

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 2007

*B Bo*,          ? 2   +6  +15?
    .
    ,  ,  ,  ,     .  :Smilie: 
     .
     ,  ,      ,  2    ,          ..

----------


## Na28ta

*B Bo*,  30      .      ,      , ..       - , , .     ,     ,    ...     :  -    -,  ,      ,     ,   .

 ,     ,     : +, + 6%, + 15%.   , ,      ,   ,   15%    .

----------

> *B Bo*,          ? 2   +6  +15?
>     .
>     ,  ,  ,  ,     . 
>      .
>      ,  ,      ,  2    ,          ..


 ,     ,       ,
   -   ,  :
"" ,  ,     .  :Smilie: "" -    ,      !

----------


## Andyko

mission impossible

----------


## Na28ta

?     () ,  ,       ...          ...   ,     ?     ?

----------


## B Bo

> 



    "** " ,    ??? :Redface:

----------


## 2007

> ,     ?


99%    .       .    .  ,  ,   .
  ,  ,     -     . **,     ?
      ,      .         .   +.

----------


## B Bo

> ?     () ,  ,       ...          ...   ,     ?     ?


, , !!!!!!!!!!!!!       !!!!!!!       !!!!!!!!!            !!!!!    =      - !!!    ,       ,       .       ?

----------


## efreytor

?       /   ?


> ,


   ,    ,  .

----------


## 2007

> ,


*efreytor*,     ,  .
   ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## efreytor

*2007*, ...  ...
  ,  ...     ,   ,   .

----------


## verblovsk

!

   21.22 -     ?
  ?

----------

> ?

----------

,      .     (  ),       .      ,       2011 .     :
1.      ? 3? 
2.    3,            ?   :Frown:              2010 ?       . 
3.        ,    0  ? 
4.      ,  + . 
   .

----------


## 2007

1. 3
2.      2010.     .
3.  .

----------


## efreytor

4 .
     2 .

----------

> 1. 3
> 2.      2010.     .
> 3.  .


  .    2010        ?  :Frown:    ?

----------

> 4 .
>      2 .


  -  4 ?  :Redface:  
,  ,    ,   .  :yes:

----------


## 2007

> 2010        ?


.       ?    ?

----------


## efreytor

> 4.      ,  + .


 = .
  ))
   )

----------

> .       ?    ?


,    .      .

----------

> = .
>   ))
>    )


,   -    ?  :Redface:          .

----------


## 2007

.   .       .  .


> ,    .      .


   .         ?   -2    ?

----------


## B Bo

> *2007*, ...  ...
>   ,  ...     ,   ,   .


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
     ??

----------

> .         ?   -2    ?


  ,      -2.    2004 .           .     .  
    9--2,         . 

-     ...

----------


## .

**,    .      ,  ,  
   -     ,     .         ,

----------

> **,    .      ,  ,  
>    -     ,     .         ,


 ,   . .       .  . 
 ,           ,          ? 
   -... :Dezl:

----------


## 2007

> ,          ?

----------

> 


,    6    ?  :Redface:           ,        ,        .  :Wow:

----------


## 2007

**,        .

----------

> **,        .


     ,     ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  
,   ? 
       ,   .  :yes:

----------


## 2007

> ,     ?


     .     .

----------

> .     .


     ,  ? 
,  ,   .   ,               2010 ,          ,     1  2011   .

----------


## 2007

,      .
,         ,      .     ,     , , ,               .

----------


## EugeneD

100 ,    !     1998 ,   2007     ,  ...    , 4   ,     - 3,   -   !

----------


## Svetlana1979

! 
   (-),       ,     ,    ,    -  ,   .?   :   ,        .
 !

----------


## Feminka

> -  ,   .?


,  



> :   ,        .


 -

----------

,         .        ,           .                 ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

.

----------

! , .              ,    - .        ?        ,      ? ,   -   .

----------


## .

?

----------



----------


## Andyko

,  ;
      ,

----------


## Na28ta

:          ,       :Frown:

----------

-     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

...

----------

> ,      .
> ,         ,      .     ,     , , ,               .


  ,       1  ,   ,      ,       -  (  )     ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------

,    1  2?         ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%95%D0%9D%D0%92%D0%94

----------


## -7

> 


      , **     .

----------


## Andyko

, ,

----------


## B Bo

> ,


  -    -  !!!      .

----------


## Andyko

...
  -

----------


## B Bo

-     ??    ...

----------


## Andyko

,  ,

----------


## EugeneD

> -    -  !!!      .


    - ! ,    ,      ?      ...

----------


## B Bo

,     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## kotik56

6%.         ?

----------


## Na28ta

.

----------


## housewife

!

,  6 %,   .

04.11.2010     .          .         !   ,       5     .           .  ,     ?

1.   ,        ?
2. 5    -    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## housewife

*Andyko*, ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## housewife

*Andyko*
,     ,     ? ..     2 ,          .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## housewife

,  ,     3-5  ? ,      ?

----------


## Andyko

;
   ,    ;

----------


## housewife

*Andyko*,  ,  . ..        ,     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## housewife

*Andyko*,   !

----------

,  .    .    ,       ,   .   ,    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

?          ?

----------


## Andyko

,      ,

----------

Andyko,       ,  ...          ,    ?          ?  .  -   .

----------


## 2007

> 






> ?


 .
- +  +.
      ,          .  .  :Smilie:

----------

2007, .
     .     ,          ?

----------



----------


## Andyko



----------


## 2007

> ,          ?


   .   ,   .   .    .

----------


## Na28ta

> ,   .


   ,       :Frown: .       ,  .      .

----------


## efreytor

,    ,     .



> 03.02.10 N -22-3/84@
>       26.1  26.2    
>              , **  
>           .
> 
>  346.24  ,                         ,     (  ),        .
> 
>  ,   1.5             .
> 
> ...


       .

----------


## B Bo

,     ,         ?
   ,    -...     , , ,    .

----------


## Na28ta

*B Bo*,        :      ?   ?  :Smilie:   ...

----------


## B Bo

> *B Bo*,        :      ?   ?   ...


   ...

----------


## efreytor

> , , ,    .


  ,       .

----------


## B Bo

> ,       .


  !!!
        ???

----------


## Andyko

*B Bo*,  ?
     ,        .      ?

----------


## Na28ta

*B Bo*,      , ,        ,    ,      . ,         1000.,      500.,      ,   ,       (  ), ..   15%  (1000-500--%),     ,       ,    ,   1         . , ,  ,    .

----------


## B Bo

> *B Bo*,  ?
>      ,        .      ?


 !  ,    , , -  ,           !!      - !!!    - ??           ?

----------


## .

> - ?


        .   .

----------


## B Bo

> .   .


             -  ,   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :yes: 

     "",         ...        .   ,        ,               ,  ,   ...

----------


## lenochka196

:
         :       = 22 ,    .  :
1.      ,    ,    
2.      
3.       ?

----------


## Andyko

*B Bo*,   ,  .

----------


## .

1. 
3.     .    .

----------


## B Bo

> *B Bo*,   ,  .


 ??  ???      ,  ,  .      ???  ?            ! -   !!!  ,           -   . ,     365    -  ,        ...

     ... :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> !!!


    .   .
    .      .       .       .

----------


## lenochka196

> 1. 
> 3.     .    .


      ,

----------


## Feminka

> ,


  ,    
     ,  ?

----------


## 2007

*lenochka196*,     ,      .  :Smilie: 



> **       ,           .


http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/cbr14p.htm

----------


## lenochka196

,      .      ,             .     :   ,         (  ,       )    .    15%.  ,             ,

----------


## Andyko

> 


,  




> 


,

----------


## lenochka196

346.11 "    ,    ,           ."

----------


## lenochka196



----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=265333

  ?

----------


## Feminka

> 346.11 "    ,    ,  **     ."


*lenochka196*,   ?     ,    ?

----------


## lenochka196

: ,  ,      ,   
:     . ,       ,

----------


## Feminka

>

----------


## lenochka196

:          ,

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## lenochka196

346.11 "    ,    ,           ."

----------


## lenochka196

:   ,         (  ,       )    .    15%.  ,             ,

----------


## .

*lenochka196*,         .
     .   ,      .



> ,


  .       ,

----------


## lenochka196

> *lenochka196*,         .
>      .   ,      .
>   .       ,

----------


## efreytor

> 


    ?             ..




> 4  1993 . N 18
>   "
>      "

----------


## Storn

*lenochka196*,    ,       .....
 :Big Grin:

----------


## lenochka196

"
    ?             .."
    "

----------


## lenochka196

STORN (  ): :
         :       = 22 ,    .  :
1.      ,    ,

----------


## efreytor

*lenochka196*,      ?       ....   ,   ,  ...        .                        ...              3?  ...  ""    .

----------


## lenochka196

,            (  ),              ,          ,     .

----------


## Feminka

> 


       ,

----------


## B Bo

> .   .
>     .      .       .       .


   ()   !!!     ...     ..

----------


## efreytor

> ..


    ...       ,      ,       .

----------


## B Bo

,   :

*     -       .   ,      ,     -   - .     ,    .*

      .   , .

----------


## efreytor

*B Bo*,    "      "...       .. ...    ?          ?         ...      ...



> ,    .


  " "       .  :Wink:

----------


## EugeneD

, **  -  *   !*

----------


## B Bo

... :Abuse:  :Abuse:  :Abuse:  :OnFire: 
 ,       ??  : , ,       -  -   !!!     ?      ,       ...         ?

----------


## B Bo

:
  (   )
  346.29.     ,
10.     ,        ,   **   ,      .

----------


## .

.         ,   .
      ,      ,   , 1      29.
    ?     ,

----------


## B Bo

?

----------


## .

?

----------


## 2007

> ...


,  .       ?
          .       . ,    ,      .       .

----------


## Na28ta

*2007*,   , B Bo          . .. "  "    .     +,  +. ,   ,  B Bo         ,    , ,  ,    +    , , , ...




> ...
>  ,       ??


     ,     (      ,      ),     , ,   ,           (   ,     ).

----------


## B Bo

[QUOTE=Na28ta;53065071]*2007*,   , B Bo          . .. "  "    .     +,  +. ,   ,  B Bo         ,    , ,  ,    +    , , , ...

--------------------------------------------
 ,     !  ,        - ,   ,       ,   !!!     ,  ,    ,          !!!    .

----------


## Na28ta

,     -      :Smilie: , ..    1      :Smilie: .

----------


## Na28ta

,       ...   "  "?     , ,   ,  ,      :Smilie: .  ,    ,   .   ,  .        ,             .          ,    ,      (    ...   ).   ? .

          ,      , ..     -         .   . , ,      ,        .       http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/ .       15%       .    ,        6%    .    (  ). ,       1   .   ,           ,    ,             . 

     ,     :
1)          ,   ,    : "  ,   ,   ,      "
2)  ,    ,   ,     ,       . ..    ,   ,      / .   ,      ,          . ,    ,         ...

----------

!!!!!
    15%,  ,   ,    ,       ,      ,      ( ),        ?

----------


## EugeneD

...  18%      -...   ?  :      ?       . -  , .  " ",   .

----------


## ryzhenata

.      6%,   .    8     .      -,         (       ).         .                      .

----------


## .

> .


 .  .             .

----------


## alexowl

6%.            ?  (     )

----------


## Andyko

*alexowl*,

----------

, , , ,   2011 .      - ...  15 ,  ?

----------


## ryzhenata

,       ,        .     , ..    .

----------


## efreytor

**,   .
*ryzhenata*,   .

----------


## B Bo

,            ??

----------


## .

.  ,  ,      .             25%    100.     .

----------


## Na28ta

,        :Smilie:

----------


## B Bo

> ,




 :Big Grin:         ,      ,   -   ...     !

----------


## EugeneD

?         ,        (    !),      ...      ,  "   " -        ,   ,    ,  !

----------


## B Bo

,       ,       ?        ?

       ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## EugeneD

> ,       ,       ?        ?


    : " !"     , ,  ....   -?

----------


## B Bo

> : " !"     , ,  ....   -?


  ,       ...   ...

    !!!! !!!

----------


## EugeneD

? ,  ,   ?     ,    -  !     , "  ",    -    .    ... 
  :  ,          !     ,       :Smilie: ...      , - ...

----------


## 2007

> , - ...


*EugeneD*,      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## B Bo

?   ?

----------


## 2007

01.01.2012
  .
         ? (  -       .  :Smilie: )

----------


## Storn

.......  :Big Grin:

----------


## housewife

!     ,       (  ).      ,        .  ,  , .             .     ? 

    ,       - .                ?

----------


## .

> ?


 
     .         -        ,     :Wink:

----------


## housewife

*.*,  ,      .       ,       .  :Smilie:

----------


## TANYA L

2011

----------


## 028

,    .
        ,  -         (4 )
 ,          ?       ? .

----------


## Storn

> 


 



> 


   -        ,   -   -  ....

----------


## Na28ta

(         ),     , ..    / ,  /  ,  ,   2 .   ,        ...

----------


## .

! , !

        19  2010.

1)     ?
2)          ,    ?

.

----------


## 028

,

----------


## Feminka

* .*, 
1     ?
2

----------

!  ,   ,   ,   ,         .                ? .

----------


## Na28ta

-   .

----------

> -   .


  , , ,   ? .

----------


## Na28ta

,  ,    280            " "  "1",   "".          .          ,       .              -   -               /.

----------

> ,  ,    280            " "  "1",   "".          .          ,       .              -   -               /.


 .

----------

> ,  ,    280            " "  "1",   "".          .          ,       .              -   -               /.


  -        ?

----------

!  ,   ,     , -  ,  .    ?

----------


## .



----------


## .

> * .*, 
> 1     ?
> 2


  24.09.10

----------

* .*, 



> 24.09.10


 
         ,

----------

* 028*, 



> ,


           5     
      5

----------


## Storn

**, 


> 24.09.10


   ?  :Big Grin:

----------

*Storn*,          ( )

----------


## Storn

!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Na28ta

> -        ?


    . , "   ,   2009            ,      ,       ,        2009 .    ."

----------


## .

*Storn,* , 
   .

 - 24.09.10  (  -  )
      19.11.10.

:          ?

----------


## .



----------


## .

*.*, . .     .    ?   12 .
 ,   ,   30,   12. ?

-  ,     1  ,          ...

 - .  -   -      .

----------


## .

,  .    ,         2    .



> -  ,     1  ,          ...


   .      .      ,

----------


## Svetlana1979

!
  (-), , ,  2010    ,    2010. 
  . ?               .  2011  ,    ,     ,   :      10 .   12 . 10    ,  2 -  ?

----------


## Andyko

1.  ,    ;     
2. 12 - , 10 ,     346.17

----------


## .

> .      .      ,


 ...      ?
     .
    19.11.10.
1)          ?
2)   25  2011.?
3)   .        2010.          50%

----------


## Andyko



----------


## .

!!!

----------


## B Bo

,        -        -  ?
-----------------------------------------------------------------
     02.09.2005 .  72 .6          "  21.05.2009 N 56 .5.
     2:
          - 0.56
  . :
      2,    ,  2011 :
    -  ,     - 0,01.
       ???
  :                  2,  0,3,   0,56.             ,   ,     .  2006     -      .  ,            . ,    ,       . 
---------------------------
      .

----------


## efreytor

*B Bo*,     ?           ,..   .(   )

----------


## B Bo

,    ,       .

 - *    -   ???*

   , 0,3   0,01..  ...       ?      ...

----------


## B Bo

.          :          .       . ,      . ,       ,       . ,      (   ),  ,     7 000   .          !  . ,      ,     .    .  ,           .
-----------------------------------------------------------------

    ""    ?    ???

----------


## Na28ta

(. diversificatio  , ,  . diversus   + facere  )         .

 , ,    -    ,      :Smilie:  .     !    ,          .

    ,          ( ,   ),            .       ,    , ,  ,   .         , ..   . ...     .

----------


## -

2011 
  ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## -

?

----------


## .

.       ?

----------


## -

(((

      -

----------


## .

*-*,    ,           .    .

----------


## a-novag

.      -.        ,          .   ?   ,     .  ?    ,          ?

----------


## Na28ta

,        :Frown: .      -  :   ,  ,    .

----------


## a-novag

?

----------


## Na28ta

?  .  -     ,  !        2010 ,  ,      ...

----------


## a-novag

!  . .

----------


## a-novag

> ?  .  -     ,  !        2010 ,  ,      ...


             .          ,   .   ?

----------


## Na28ta

.    .         ,    .    -    .      .    .

----------


## kamatozrost

-      10  - 65.23, 67.12.2, 67.12, 67.13.4, 65.23.2, 65.23.4, 65.22.9, 52.61, 52.61.1, 52.45.

   65.23, 67.12.2, 67.12, 67.13.4, 65.23.2, 65.23.4, 65.22.9    ,   52.61, 52.61.1, 52.45,       ?   --

       ,         ,         .

----------


## Andyko

*kamatozrost*,       ;

----------


## kamatozrost

> *kamatozrost*,       ;


..    ,    -      ,    -        , ?

----------


## Rocky777

.    ,     (, , ).       . .       ?        .

----------


## Andyko

*kamatozrost*,

----------


## Andyko

*Rocky777*,

----------


## a-novag

,       .   .     ?        !?      ,      ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## a-novag

> 


   .   ,        ,    .        -  .         .  ?

----------


## Na28ta

,     ,          .

----------


## Na28ta

,   ,  .  .        (        ,   ),            .         ,    -  .

----------


## a-novag

> ,     ,          .


 .         ?              ?   ,   .         ,        ?     !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Na28ta

.      ,        ( "  "),         .          .     ,      -     (    ,     ).        (    - ).

----------


## a-novag

> .      ,        ( "  "),         .          .     ,      -     (    ,     ).        (    - ).


   ,     .    ,   ?    -       .

----------

,  .  2        0,7.         1. :          ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,             (, ).

----------


## .

?

----------


## Georgius

,      .   :

92.11 -  
92.12 -  
92.20 -      
92.31.1 -      
92.31.21 -        ,     
92.31.22 -  , ,,       ,    
92.34.3 -  - ,     
92.40 -   
92.72 -       ,     

    .     .     .     , .

   ?      ?

----------


## .

.  . ,   ,

----------


## Georgius

, ,      (,  ,       ). , , .

----------

.  2010       (-),       .       ?

----------


## Andyko

:       ,    ,    ,

----------


## B Bo

...
                  " -     "

  ,    ,              .

----------


## Andyko



----------

..   () - 3  30:              ?

----------


## .



----------

))

----------


## selik34

.
      ,   2010.           -.    2010  (     ).   2010      .      .    ?
2.        ?
3.      ,     8916,    10490,     12000    4200.

----------


## Andyko



----------


## selik34

?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## Na28ta

> ,    ,              .


     ! ""  ""  :Smilie: .    ,     . , ,         .

   ,  ,      :Frown: .     ,      :Smilie: .             ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


   , ..

----------

,                         ,        ???

----------


## Andyko

> ,


.

----------


## Na28ta

*Andyko*,     ,         ,  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

,      ,       (     ).        ..       .     ?

----------

**,    ,  ,

----------


## ______

, :
1.            ?      ?       . 
2.         ?     ,      ?

----------

( 6%). 
     ,       .      (..      ),      .  ,    ,        ?

----------


## Storn

> 


  :yes:

----------

> 


         15%,         ?
   :     2010       ,     ?

----------


## Storn



----------

> 


 ?     .  %      ?

----------


## Storn



----------

,    .    ?

----------


## Andyko

**,               ,   ,    ;
   ?   ,    ,    ?

----------

> **,               ,   ,    ;
>    ?   ,    ,    ?


..,  , ,     ,     ?      ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

,   .      ,         ,   ,   ,

----------


## .

.            .
     ,    .       :Frown:

----------

> .            .
>      ,    .


   .       ((.    ,   ,   ...    .

  ,  ,        ?   -((

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Bosmer

,  :

,         60 . ?   -          100 .,       .

----------


## Salna

, . ,  15%.     -  ,  -  .        ,    ,  2010     -  ,  .   ,   ,        \,    .             ?

----------


## Salna

. ,     2008  2009,     " "     "   ,  " (,  ).        ,             ? 1  .

----------


## Andyko

*Salna*,      ?




> ?

----------

> *Salna*,      ?


 .      ,      "   ",  " ".

----------


## Salna

,  .   :Embarrassment: 
   ,  .    ,   -  .  .

----------


## -

> :
> ,         ,        ?
> 
> **  ,         ""


 
   ,   (  ) ,    
    ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

> ?


      ?

----------


## .

> "   ",  " ".


    ?       .      ,    .
      ,       :Frown:

----------

!  .    .  2010     10 000 .     .         ,         .     (6%)   10 000   ???

----------


## .

**,      ?  ?

----------


## Salna

> ?       .      ,    .
>       ,


  ,         ,    , ? ...     . 
  36.1 " "  .       ,   ? 
  ,     ?

----------


## winogradinka

,                  !!!
  4  2010            ???

----------


## Na28ta

,      ...

----------


## Storn

,   -4.....  .....   ,  .....  :Big Grin:

----------


## B Bo

?   .      ?

----------


## Feminka



----------


## B Bo

?

----------


## Feminka

*B Bo*,      :Wink:

----------


## Na28ta

> ?


   ,      ,     .  ...

----------


## B Bo

> ,      ,     .  ...


   ?       ?

----------


## Na28ta

, ,       /...

----------


## B Bo

> , ,       /...


     ...


     -        26 000         -  ...

----------

:

 !  .    .  2010     10 000 .     .         ,         .     (6%)   10 000   ??? 

. :

,      ?  ? 

    ,   -   ....

----------


## Storn

....

----------

...    ?          ?

----------


## Na28ta

,         ,  ,        ().     ,    ,    .       ,     6%   10..   . 
,  , ,      ,    ,      ,    .       :Smilie: 
  ,   : 600.        ...

----------

2010         .  
 .

     .     ,  ,   4-          300 .

----------


## Na28ta

.  ,    (          ),   ,     ,      . , ,        ,        .    ,       .

----------


## Na28ta

- ...        : ,   ,     ,    ..       .        ..      ,       ?   300...              ...

----------


## alexVRN

,
  .
    2010 .
:     ?

----------


## Na28ta

.      .  .       :Smilie:

----------

.       .   ,    -   ...

----------


## Na28ta

.       .

----------


## alexVRN

> ,
>   .
>     2010 .
> :     ?


        6-2   6-2   .

----------

!  .    ,     1 2010. (   ).      31  2010.       ,  .   
  ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## .

> 1 2010. (   )


       ?

----------


## Na28ta

.  .

----------

;   ,      

   ,      ,     

           ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,


 
     ,      .

----------

> ?


    ,  ,  .  ,      ,        .  ,    ?

----------

> .  .


, ,     .     ?

----------


## Na28ta

,      -,    ,     .   - .       ,   , ,   .

----------

.
  .   .  6000 3  1  2 15/100       ?
 .

----------


## Andyko

4,

----------

?      .    ?

----------


## Feminka

**,    .      .       ,   .

----------

.      4 .2010 . .      4 .   2    ?

----------


## .

.      4     4 .

----------

.    .           2011 .         4 .2010?

----------


## .

.     4  2010

----------

